# testing



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

how off-ton do you or should i test my water? i test it every saturday...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I test about once a week either right before a I do water changes or a few hours after I do a water change.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i test every day during a cycle and once or twice a week depending if they have been heavily fed or any reason why an ammonia spike may occur


----------



## thorsky (Dec 4, 2003)

Constanly when cycling. I'm impatient like that...

For my established tank, weekly or even every other week...or every third week...ummm...I better go run some tests!


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> i test every day during a cycle and once or twice a week depending if they have been heavily fed or any reason why an ammonia spike may occur


 Same here................


----------



## sprinter78 (Nov 24, 2003)

yeah... I test about 1 time a week... ususally before I do a water change. Doing it tongiht in fact...


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I usually test weekly.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

thanks


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I hardly ever test the water. I maintain a regular schedule for water changes and filter maintence. I have tests kits on site here in case something bad happens in the tank.


----------

